# so my OH bought my wedding dress for me.. everyone is horrified



## lovinmummy

so i didnt want a white poofy traditional dress.. but my oh went to a friends garage sale n bought her $1000 wedding dress for $100.. and i couldnt be happier. it fits me perfect.. it looks amazing and i feel gorgeous in it.. i now know what everyone means when they say they cant stop looking at their dress all the time. hehe.. i am in love with it.. and my oh's eyes lit up when i tried it on for him.. i could've picked his jaw up off the floor.. lol. now i dont care its second hand or that its only $100.. or rhat he saw me in it.. but everyone else is.. they are horrified when i tell them the story.. the wedding isnt til 10th november.. its 8 months away.. not like its tomorrow.. id prefer to wear a dress he thinks looks amazing on me.. then to choose one that looks horrible. i love tghe dress.. i love the fact he chose it n hes pretty damn happy with himself which he should be.. why is this so horrifying to everyone?? sorry for the rant n the typos.. just majorly pissed off atm.. :) dont know what everyones sposed to say.. just wanted to get it out.. hehe..


----------



## lozzy21

Aslong as you like the dress then forget every one else but I couldent have let my OH pick my dress.


----------



## Eve

If you're happy, that's all that matters!


----------



## gilmore85

im thinking of letting my OH come with me when dress shopping, purely because im very undecisive and get moody when shopping, the clothes hes bought me as presents in the past seem to suit me better than ones i end up picking myself anyway lol


----------



## Creative

I think it's a lovely story.
shows your compatibility!!


----------



## lovinmummy

haha gilmore85 i am exactly the same!! and i know that if i had gone with him to that garage sale we wouldnt have bought the dress coz i just wouldve said.. ah dont worry bout it.. like i always do. hehe. thanks for your replies ladies. i do love my dress.. just annoys me that everyone has such a.problem with it:/ sigh.. xx


----------



## lovinmummy

thanks lovely ladies xxx


----------



## dizzy65

its what you think that matters the most.. and it shouldnt matter if he seen you in it or not.. i know of lots of husbands that go with the wifes to pick out the wedding dress... :)


----------



## lovinmummy

thanks so much dixzy65 makes me feel a bit better about it.. knowing im not the only one in the world whos husbandtobe has seen my dress.. thats how it was starting to feel :/ xxx


----------



## lovinmummy

oh thanks so much dizzy65.. makes me feel a bit better knowing im not the only woman whos husband to be has seen my dress.. thats how i was starting to feel :/


----------



## babe2ooo

awwww i think thats really nice of him :)


----------



## kristy87

I don't see a prob with that at all!! I'm getting married next year and although haven't ordered dress me and oh we're looking at dresses online and found mine so he knows what it looks like! I'd happily let him choose mine. X


----------



## Olivette

Aw! I think this really shows just how much your OH knows you! I'd be over the moon, ignore everyone else :) x


----------



## jms895

I know its breaking tradition, but what has it got to do with anyone else?

Its your wedding and what makes you happy! :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Stuff everyone else!. I would have loved to take DF shopping with me for a dress!. :haha:


----------



## Staceysparkle

Aww what a lovley story stuff what anyone else thinks as long as you love the dress and you and your OH are happy.


----------



## hopeandpray

I think it's actually very romantic!


----------



## baby D

I love it! Me and DF have just had this discussion and he states that he really wants to come with me and be involved in choosing my dress! I know already that my family will not like this! What to do?? I do not mind at all! If I know that he will love the dress, it will be one less worry in my mind!


----------



## justmeinlove

Well, you're the two getting married - I'd say nvm what your family likes or doesn't, it's not up to them! :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Nah to what anyone else thinks, if you are happy to let hubs to be see the dress then so be it, tradition or not, seeing the dress isnt going to be the thing that means make or break for the marriage.

Wishing all you lovely ladies all the happiness in the world :flower:


----------

